# Anyone used Treliver Decanter as a sire?



## Cluny (18 December 2012)

We're not ready yet but am starting to think about possible stallions for my mare in the future.  I will only breed one foal from my mare who has a proven competition record abroad in SJ'ing and is showing great flair for dressage.  I would like to breed a horse for dressage and particularly like Donnerhall lines.  My mare is pretty long so would want a shorter coupled stallion to try and offset that.  She has elevated paces, is extremely flexible and has an excellent temperament so would be looking for a stallion to compliment this.

Just wondered if anyone had used Decanter and how did the foal turn out?

Or if anyone has any other suggestions.

This is the mare in question, not a great pic I'm afraid and she was being a bit of a bag!


----------



## angelish (18 December 2012)

not much help to you but i have my eye on this youngster by TD ,i am in love and if my project sells before this colt does i might seriously upset my bank balance 

i simply typed Treliver Decanter into google and there are some posts on here about him ,all positive ,i don't know if he would suit your mare as i was more interested in his temp as to weather he would breed something to suit an experienced amateur 

i would give my right arm for this colt  

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...ding-black-dressage-colt-foal__10-8-12-666834


----------



## madhoss (19 December 2012)

I will PM you. All VERY positive about TD!


----------



## koeffee (19 December 2012)

I havent but a friend has, she has a super colt for sale, he is with me for winter and is a very sweet correct foal.


----------



## Partoow (20 December 2012)

Why not go to the stallion event at Hartpury 5th of jan, I'm sure he'll be there and you can judge for yourself. I'm sure Matt would be happy to talk to you and I expect they will have some info on the mares that have gone to him and the foals they have produced. From the colour of your mare you stand a chance of getting a spectacular colour!
You could also have a look at the BEF Futurity results and have a look at the results?


----------



## Polotash (20 December 2012)

I've looked into TD before as I think he's lovely. I think the only negative thing I found was that some Dimaggio offspring have leg issues, but since TD is sound at GP you'd hope he doesn't have these and won't pass them on. Afraid I can't give any more info because I can't recall where i read it, but i'm sure if you research him you'll find the same as i did.

Lovely mare by the way!


----------



## amy_b (20 December 2012)

Haven't got a foal but hope to in the spring!!! 
If you go onto the Treliver stud Facebook page they have stacks of pics of offspring. I have had my eye on him for years, very excited at the thought of having my own!! 
I have met him a few times and everytime he has been a gent, even after just coming out of the arena at the stallion show last year where you would have forgiven him for being wired and he stood stock still while we patted and admired him! His babies are just starting to come out in competition so if you like him I would get in there now while he is affordable because of the ones I have seen they are fantastic. I know your interested in dressage but I saw one out eventing this season with Sam Griffiths and he was stunning. (And went on to win!)


----------



## Cluny (21 December 2012)

Angelish I know the youngster you mean, I have been admiring him from afar, he is rather yummy, hope you get him, will definitely need pics if you do!

Koeffee - that's good to know thank you.

Partoow would love to go but with a baby and a toddler in tow, it would be a nightmare, however when the time is right I will definitely go and see TD.

Polotash thanks for that, I remember hearing somewhere that Dimaggio offspring can be pretty feisty but am hoping this isn't the case with TD offspring.  My old horse was by Don Schufro and he had mild DJD in both hocks by the time he was 6 and severe arthritis in his C4 and C6 and severe Wobblers by the time he was 10 so heartbreakingly I had to have him PTS.  He was out of a graded ridden Danish WB mare, so am hoping this wasn't a Donnerhall trait.  I'm glad you like my mare, she is my horse of a lifetime, I picked her up for a reasonable price and did some research on her and turns out she was bred by Parzivals breeder!

Amy_b - am rather jealous, please post some pics, would love to see your foal, you must be so excited.  I must admit I am already following the Treliver Stud and have been looking at his offspring for a while!


----------



## maggiemoto (21 December 2012)

Polotash said:



			I've looked into TD before as I think he's lovely. I think the only negative thing I found was that some Dimaggio offspring have leg issues, but since TD is sound at GP you'd hope he doesn't have these and won't pass them on. Afraid I can't give any more info because I can't recall where i read it, but i'm sure if you research him you'll find the same as i did.

Lovely mare by the way!
		
Click to expand...

What are the leg issues with some Dimaggion offspring?


----------



## Faberge (23 December 2012)

angelish said:



			not much help to you but i have my eye on this youngster by TD ,i am in love and if my project sells before this colt does i might seriously upset my bank balance 

i simply typed Treliver Decanter into google and there are some posts on here about him ,all positive ,i don't know if he would suit your mare as i was more interested in his temp as to weather he would breed something to suit an experienced amateur 

i would give my right arm for this colt  

http://www.horsedeals.co.uk/horses-...ding-black-dressage-colt-foal__10-8-12-666834

Click to expand...

I own the full sister (buckskin) to this colt. She will be four in the new year. We have started her lightly and she's currently turned away. She is feisty but I adore her and my god she can move. She loves to show off the megatrot at every available opportunity.
Cluny how is your mare bred and do you have any confo shots of her?


----------



## Cluny (23 December 2012)

Faberge would love to see some pics.

Dilly's (or Lidewy to call her by her Dutch name) breeding is here http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/lidewy

I don't have any confo pics on this phone but will get some.  Here are a few more photos to give you more of an idea.  Please bear in mind she is a work in progress and therefore quite weak musclewise.


----------



## Cluny (23 December 2012)

Have dug out one confo pic, this was just after I got her and her pelvis had been out for a while, she has changed shape considerably since then!







...and one of her in her previous life!







Sorry they are so huge!


----------

